# NBC 2012 Olympics schedule question



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anybody have a link to NBC's daily Olympics coverage that doesn't force you to enter a zip code and provider?


----------



## Jimmmm (Nov 7, 2007)

This was found by member SonicAD at the506.com :

http://images.bimedia.net/documents/2012+London+Olympic+Listings+Outline.pdf


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone know which channels on D* will be the NBC Soccer and Boxing Channels? Or if D* will even carry them?!


----------



## larryharry59 (Feb 6, 2012)

If Great Britain make the final for men's soccer then it would be the final event of the Olympics before the closing ceremony. Still think Spain will win it though. From the senior team down to the 17 year olds Spain is bar none incredible and lovely to watch.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

larryharry59 said:


> If Great Britain make the final for men's soccer then it would be the final event of the Olympics before the closing ceremony. Still think Spain will win it though. From the senior team down to the 17 year olds Spain is bar none incredible and lovely to watch.


The schedule is already set, the gold medal game is Saturday August 11th.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Jimmmm said:


> This was found by member SonicAD at the506.com :
> 
> http://images.bimedia.net/documents/2012+London+Olympic+Listings+Outline.pdf


Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.

Side note: I'd forgotten that, among the nonsense and the subpar administration, there's actually some useful information at the506.


----------



## Jimmmm (Nov 7, 2007)

renbutler said:


> Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Side note: I'd forgotten that, among the nonsense and the subpar administration, there's actually some useful information at the506.


I should have provided the following more precise citation: see the third post from the bottom of the page at

http://www.the506.com/smf/index.php?topic=12090.375


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Being discussed here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206062


----------

